# Could you recommend a trio for piano/violin/viola?



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

I am not quite sure what section I should have posted this in, so apologies if it's not in the correct one. As in the title, could anyone recommend some nice trios for piano, violin and viola? Anything Classical, Romantic or Modern. Thanks. 

(oh and the difficulty is not too important, as long as it's not of Lisztian or Paganinian difficulty levels!)


----------



## OlivierM (Jul 31, 2014)

You have a good lis(z)t here : http://imslp.org/wiki/Category:For_violin,_viola,_piano


----------

